# S2000 Type R coming to the UK?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Autocar said:


> The Japanese marque has just confirmed that among the cars on its New York motor show stand in April will be a hotter version of its eight-year-old roadster; it'll be called the S2000 CR and, says Honda, will take the car's performance "to an entirely new level."
> 
> Official information on the more hardcore S2000 will be scarce until its unveiling on 4 April. All Honda has said about it so far is that it's "club racer-inspired," "aggressively tuned," and has been "engineered around the expectations and needs of Honda performance enthusiasts."
> 
> ...


Oh yes please Honda, make it happen!!!! 8)


----------



## eko (Nov 5, 2006)

[quote

Oh yes please Honda, make it happen!!!! 8)[/quote]

I really hope this comes to the UK.

As long as they do it properly and it's not just a marketing excercise.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

8) 8) 8)

I don't like the idea of losing aircon though.

But then I am 35.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok, dealer contacted (the same one who sold me my first S2000, so I know it's a good source of info), and a deposit is down! 

According to him Honda UK are going to see how it is welcomed in New York first, and then decide whether or not to bring it to the UK.

Nothing is certain about the Type R badging, but to get the extra power it might have to use the same 2.2 VTEC engine that the yanks have in their S2000's, because the UK S2000 is fully maxed at 240 from the 2.0 without stumbling accross emission prblems.

Please Honda, if you are reading this, do this properly and you're going to have a major winner on your hands to get people back to your brand!

8)


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

An updated Type-r version of the S2000.. Sounds Fabulous!

I never understood why Honda didn't bring the new style Integra here.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

NUM_TT said:


> I never understood why Honda didn't bring the new style Integra here.


...becasue it would have taken sales away from the Civic Type R which was built in Swindon. It was a political decision from Honda UK, as sales of the Integra would have meant to lay off people/cut down production numbers from the Civic plant in Swindon.

A moral rarity in this day and age, but I did also pay off because it boosted sales of the Civic Type R in this country to astranomical proportions.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Ah I see well it worked my step-son bought a Civic Type R but everytime he saw an imported Integra he would get all mopey*.

* He would get a bit down and go on about how great they look (I am not sure mopey is a real word, lol).


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

'The new Honda S2000 Type-R - coming (even quicker) backwards to a hedge near you'... :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I wonder if Honda will persevere with the S2000 for as long as they did/have with the NSX?

Surely they can do better if they really want.

Oh, and while I am at it, the new Civic type R looks absolutely ghastly on the road.

Honda can do so much better.

But their advertising is great.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> I wonder if Honda will persevere with the S2000 for as long as they did/have with the NSX?
> 
> Surely they can do better if they really want.
> 
> ...


I'm glad it's not just me then  Saw one outside the local Honda dealership the other day - so many angles and sharp corners...looks like something out of Power Rangers


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Was out in the Mini at the weekend and came across one. God awful looking. It made me quite pleased to be in the Mini and that's a girls car


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> I wonder if Honda will persevere with the S2000 for as long as they did/have with the NSX?
> 
> Surely they can do better if they really want.
> 
> ...


It is surely trying too hard. At least the Focus ST looks quite "playful" rather than trying to be "modern".


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Honda will persevere with the S2000 for as long as they did/have with the NSX?
> ...


Or just plain tacky and OTT (both ST and CTR).. :wink:


----------



## peterc (Mar 27, 2007)

An S2K type R would just be a license losing car  The standard one is bad enough, I think its the noise that the engine makes. it almost begs to be thrashed harder. But the thing is, by the time its singing you are well into 3 figures and wondering if you are gonna need 4th


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=16110


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

fire_storm said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=16110


The reaction to this has been one of bemusment. Bear in mind that you have to put the looks to one side, 'cos the raised suspension (for US regulations) and bodykit is for the US market. If one comes to the UK, it won't be adorned with such stuff (so Honda UK have said).

Having said that though, the weight saving has been for nothing. They have binned the electric roof, but kept the OEM exhaust etc etc which all weigh stupd amounts... and then added all the kit on top of it.

Honda seemed to have really f*cked up here, and the guys in various countried on S2Ki.com are amazed at by how much! I personally can't see it selling in the US, and if they bring it to the UK, they are going to have to do some major work to improve it.

:?


----------

